# Thank You Henry !!!



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to say I LOVE it !! Duece immediately knew it was for him and sat there for me to try it on him. I wish I had my camera and better lighting cause these photos do not do this collar justice ......

Collar & Lead made by Leatherman-Cowboy ( Henry ) awesome GP Member/Vendor !!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Ronnie
Im glad you are happy with the work,and that Duece took to the new gear.The colors you wanted look's very nice and compliment him well.
Also thank you for taking the time to post the pic's-you did not have to do that,so I thank you.
Henry


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Very cool; you do amazing work Henry. I know duece will love that.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Henry,
How could I not show off such beautiful work that would be insane not too lol.
I cannot wait to sport it out, now I feel like I need a new outfit to match his hahaha ... 
You will definitely be hearing from me again ... might get one for my shnorkie after I move. Thank you for being very patient with me cause I know I was a bit difficult since I can never make up my mind and my 2 dozen pm's lol. 

Yup Matty Matt , he does awesome work , I'm so not joking Ima have to get a outfit for the first time out so we match lol ....... I swear this boy is just spoiled ....


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey BLUE PIT BULL MAN
Ronnie came up with the need,and all I did was to work it on to the leather.
Thank you for your kind comment.
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Ronnie
I thank you for the chance to work my mojo for Duece,and most thankfull for the very kind word's.I try to add a little something to all my work,so each feel special.
Thank you again,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some excellent looking gear!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey american_pit13
The first part is that it functions-and second it look's good.
Thank you for your comment,
Henry


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

"BadA*$"...............


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Patch-O-Pits
People feel better when they show of their dog's,and the dog's shine.Duece is the picture,and I just put a fitting frame around him,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Firehazard
There is nothing wrong with spoiling the dog's from time to time,lol.And I love the work and even better when I see the the whole package.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice work, nice collar. love that blue, what is it colored with?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey NinaThePitbull
Thank you for looking and your word's.I use a combo of dye's and different pigments.It's very time consuming,but well worth the effort.I my self love it when the name's stand out,and I know this in the ONLY one made like this.
I also know people like knowing that,lol.So many thing's are mass produced,but I work each piece like it's my first.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice it looks great on him. OMG Ronnie Duece is gunna cry over that avatar LMAO


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey kg420
There is nothing like taking a piece of plain leather,and work some Mojo and see the result on the dog for which it's made.Happy to know Ronnie liked my work.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea It looks great  I'm totally gunna have to get one now


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks awesome  My Rotti is due for a new collar maybe I'll be talking to you soon about getting one done for her


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey PrairieMoonPits
Thank you for looking,and when you are ready or have some questions,just let me know.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey NinaThePitbull
> Thank you for looking and your word's.I use a combo of dye's and different pigments.It's very time consuming,but well worth the effort.I my self love it when the name's stand out,and I know this in the ONLY one made like this.
> I also know people like knowing that,lol.So many thing's are mass produced,but I work each piece like it's my first.
> Thank you,
> Henry


it looks fantastic. i see your not giving up your special recipe for the pigments...lol. ok, its all good, i dont blame you. 
real good work. hand made with love of a craft. might have to get me one one day. 
my rottie Tyson has recently found a new hobby chasing his shadow in the house. im gonna have you make him a RETARD HELMET.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey NinaThePitbull
It's never wise to reveal ones secret's-then they would not be called secrets,lol.Most craft men and people in trades where things are hand done,are very fond of what they know,so their lips stay shut.
Iv never made a helmet,but you never know if one may be needed,lol.When you are ready to rock,do let me know,and I will make you one with the same care as I did for Duece.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG i LOVE it!!! looks so great. duecey boy looks so studly in it. lmao @ ronnie gettina new outfit to match  great work henry. just awesome work.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Very nice it looks great on him. OMG Ronnie Duece is gunna cry over that avatar LMAO


Thank you Krystal ! He wore it out yesterday since I had nothing else to do, someone tried stealing cable from the main box and shut down an entire block loll ... no internet,cable or home phone ... so we went to show off it looked awesome in the sun and I think he knew it cause he was just walking smooth as ever ... 
Ha @ my avatar shhhh he hasn't seen it yet since I could only get on gp thru my phone yesterday ... I'll take it down when it doesn't make me laugh but right now its hilarious to me ...




kg420 said:


> Oh yea It looks great  I'm totally gunna have to get one now





PrairieMoonPits said:


> That looks awesome  My Rotti is due for a new collar maybe I'll be talking to you soon about getting one done for her


Yes you guys need TO! loll Henry is very helpful and super patient it was an honor purchasing from him as his work is well worth it ... I've been wanting a leather name collar forever but never liked the people I planned on purchasing from as I did not like their customer service ... I spend lots on Duece so I want to spend my money with people who don't just do it for the money but take pride in what they put out and treat their customers the way Henry does. Heck it took over a year for me to find a place to purchase Duece's raw cause I wanted a family owned feed.
Henry is top notch in my book !



beccaboo said:


> OMG i LOVE it!!! looks so great. duecey boy looks so studly in it. lmao @ ronnie gettina new outfit to match  great work henry. just awesome work.


Loll Becca , believe me I was looking for one yesterday and I will find something to match and take pictures lolll


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Ronnie
You have helped me by posting the gear,so now I owe you.Have a great Memorial day.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ronnie the new get up is awesome!

Henry, what type of leather do you use? Veg-tan or Latigo?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Collar-Leash combo*

Hey Indigo Bully Connection
I use both depending on the work.Not all leather is good for all aplications.I made some collars-leash for a Fila,and that breed is very aggressive,so the double layerd Latigo was the best for that work.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

